# A good night walk



## Camman1983 (Aug 5, 2017)

Just finished a 5 hour night walk around one of our rainforests. I would class it as successful in terms of wildlife, I encountered 5 leaftail gekos (my highlight I love these things) several different millipedes, crickets, roaches, a few frogs, a nice scrub python, little centipedes by the bucket full, a velvet worm, lots of huntsmans, a net casting spider, a striped possum (that i couldn't resist patting) and a crazy harvestman (that I had to jar to get some pics) - thought I would share some pics (going to have to buy a camera my phone just isn't cutting it)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Camman1983 (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## MantidMaster (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice man! I wonder where you found all of these


----------



## Camman1983 (Aug 9, 2017)

Literally 20min drive from home Far North Queensland in the mountains behind cairns I won't go into exact specifics because I think the geckos get the crap poached out of them as it is.


----------



## The Snark (Aug 9, 2017)

Near Daintree, Mossman?


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey thanks for the pics, I haven't been out taking pics in a long time, maybe it's time to do that again.


----------



## Camman1983 (Aug 23, 2017)

Another walk - found some glow worms this time (considerably more boring to observe then I would have imagined)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice finds! Love that possum.


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 22, 2017)

Now I want to got to Australia! Awesome finds! Wish I could get my hands on some of those specimens (invertebrate wise)!

Thanks


----------



## The Snark (Oct 23, 2017)

Arthroverts said:


> Now I want to got to Australia!


And learn the Australian wave? Where the midges and mossies are measured in tons per square hectare? Recalling my cousins kid taking me on a midnight ramble in the Daintree and wondering how many pints of blood I was donating per hour. Encountering a palm like organism with spikes that easily penetrated engineer boot leather and Vibram soles. Or the great joy of the bush, discovering a little late your makeshift gunny shrub has a green ant nest.
Loved Oz. But I prefer it in pictures from several thousand miles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

